# Standard Poodles Breeder in or around CT



## Lisa75 (Jul 16, 2014)

Poodle Club of Massachusetts

This is a good place to start! We have a lot of nice breeders in New England!

Also not listed there is Majessa in CT: https://www.facebook.com/MajessaStandardPoodles

I don't know them personally but I've heard good things.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 11, 2014)

Lisa75-Thank you so very much! That was very helpful. I can't wait to get a Standard although I want a happy, health dog.


----------

